# Awesome AF Victory!



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2014)

Commander-in-Chief Trophy heads home to where it belongs...


http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...commander-in-chiefs-trophy-for-19th-time.aspx


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

Bragging about beating Army at football? That's like bragging you received a better grade than Stevie Wonder in Art Appreciation 101.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Bragging about beating Army at football? That's like bragging you received a better grade than Stevie Wonder in Art Appreciation 101.



Hate or agree...  damn.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Bragging about beating Army at football? That's like bragging you received a better grade than Stevie Wonder in Art Appreciation 101.



Damn... the truth hurts, but that's funny right there...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Bragging about beating Army at football? That's like bragging you received a better grade than Stevie Wonder in Art Appreciation 101.


Actually beating Army and Navy.
That would be Art Appreciation 301, or the Signal Officers Basic Course


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicely done, Zoomie, nicely done.


----------



## CDG (Nov 4, 2014)

Airpower!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 4, 2014)

Congratulations Air Force!


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

CDG said:


> Airpower!!!!!!!!!



Says the pilot... Oh wait...


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't hate Big Blue.


----------



## CDG (Nov 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Says the pilot... Oh wait...



Lol.  More often than not I get asked what plane I fly when people find out I'm in the Air Force.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2014)

Tell them it's a GU-11:-"


----------



## Teufel (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't thrilled about this one.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 4, 2014)

Well done all the same.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 5, 2014)

I tell them I drive a GBU-38.


----------

